# Alternative for ISPman?



## minimike (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi there,

In the ports under sysutils/ispman is ispman available. Thats a real impressive web based panel for small a ISP or people the works with massive hosting like me. Every configurations for servers are stored on a LDAP three. But it seems the project self is almost dead. So I don't believe that this would be a secure solution for several years for me.

Is there another solution that could stores Apache Vhosts Bind DNS and Postfix Hosts/Users on a LDAP three offering a comfortable webfrontend for endusers? In or outside the ports.

cheers
Darko


----------

